# Imported Conformation



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Snow, I don't know about conformation or importing of dogs as part of breeding. 

I know little about real working herding dogs like the Maremma but given your circumstance - living far from a farm, and wanting a dog that is properly socialized for your lifestyle, it's probably best that Kit came from a breeder who is breeding "pets" and not a serious herding dog bred to be raised and left living outdoors to protect a herd from serious predators.


----------



## Mia42 (Sep 5, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> My question is, (snobbery aside) are imported dogs somehow better? I do want to say I know nothing about canine conformation world.


I think the only way that an imported dog would definitely be better is in the category of genetic diversity. Essentially, it depends on what they are breeding for and what you want. If I were looking for a dog to herd sheep, I would look at importing one from Britain or the Australian outback. It is kind of like cars, is an imported one better? Depends on what you want it for and who you ask.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Adding to what Mia42 said, I think it depends on the breed being considered and whether the dog will be a working dog used for its original intended purpose (herding, guarding, sporting/hunting), do conformation or other performance sports or be solely a home companion. For example in GSD, AKC performance lines look (and act) very differently from German, Czech and other European lines. The European dogs do really badly in AKC conformation because they don't match the AKC breed standard very well even though most of us who have them think the European dogs are a lot better built and have steadier temperaments. Most people I see with GSD in obedience have dogs from European lines either bred here from imported parents or brought over from Europe directly. Our GSD is American bred but from a German import sire and an American bred dam who had German parents and was herself sent to Germany for handling to schutshund titles before returning to breed.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I have seen German Shepard imported from across the pond and they are different. They tend to be larger but does that mean it is better or just different? Maremmas are part of The Kennel Club (U.K.) and also recognized in Australian kennel club but everyone there also import from Italy. The Italians actually breed Maremmas also as pets whereas it is very difficult to find that in the United States. Most breeders in the US will not sell to companion household. I wonder if it is expensive to import a dog overseas? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Almost all German Shepherds used for police work are imported.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When we brought Peeves to his first puppy visit, the Dr. flinched a tiny bit and asked where he was from. He was very relieved when we told him he was not from a local breeder and in fact from German import lines. On further conversation he revealed that he found locally bred GSDs to have tons of problems with bloat, bad hips and unstable temperaments. Sometimes different is just different but sometimes different is better vs. worse. For GSD it seems clearly to be the latter which is why police and military units that use them and obedience people who show them use import lines. Perhaps it is also why some insurance companies won't give you homeowners insurance if you have one. For other breeds different may merely be different.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I caught a snippet of an interview with a veterinary professor from the University of Pennsylvania who was talking about importing bomb sniffing dogs. Homeland Security had a breeding and training program that has been curtailed. Apparently, nothing is as cost effective as a bomb or drug sniffing dog. Certain breeds reliably excel at the work and they are in worldwide demand. We are importing from Eastern Europe, apparently. While I was listening she didn't mention the breeds but I assumed GSD's and Belgian Malinois.


----------

